# 5000-6000k a day and not gaining weight!!



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello guys, before I start as I know I'll get some of these responses, I ament new to this, I have been training for 3 years +, I am a certified personal trainer and got my qualifications in nutrition but this one if getting on my nerves.. till recent on muni off season I have tried to stay lean and put on muscle slowly without gaining fat. I have 7 weeks left till comp prep so a week ago I said f**k it I am going to eat a s**t load for the next 7 weeks to try get from 200lbs lean to between 210/225 before stripping the body fat off for comp. so tracking all my food as I always do I upped my calories to 5500ish a day(some days I could shovel back food, some days I can't just depends how my appetite is) but never went below 5000. So that is between 850-1000g of carbs a day, between 140-160g of fat per day and 215-230 protein per day yet no weight gain. I know it's only been a week but surely there should be some!! Is it best for me to set my carbs at 900g strictly and up my protein to 300g so I'm getting in 1.5g of protein per pound of body weight rather than just over 1g per pound of body weight? Maybe my intense training needs more protein as for every workout I go heavy, with high volume also and high repetitions. Start with a compound and go for 15 eps down to 12,10,8,6 then keep my isolations at 10-15 repetitions. I've upped my protein before and that done the trick but just looking for a bit of advice for someone who's in the similar situationn and broke through it. May I also add that I am on 400mg of tren per week could the nutrient partitioning from that be playing a part.. and maybe I am still gaining mass at a normal rate just not gaining fat.. ps here is my current condition and I am 5'10


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> I am on 400mg of tren per week


 I've yet to use the stuff myself but I have a mate who would confirm the above is the reason, well he would if he used this forum, which he doesn't. I'm fairly sure others in here would agree tho.....


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I've yet to use the stuff myself but I have a mate who would confirm the above is the reason, well he would if he used this forum, which he doesn't. I'm fairly sure others in here would agree tho.....


 But I thought tren was also a great mass builder! So should I not be worried like does that mean eating that amount is still doing me good cause I'll be putting on mass(muscle) at a good rate just ament getting any of the water weight or fat Gains, I am also on igf1 and that's apparently keeps you lean whilst gaining size aswell, but I thought surely no matter what gear I take that amount of food per day should be doing some damage for someone only at 200lbs and 5'10 lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Certified personal trainer can't gain weight... you need to up your calories... it's not rocket science, more protein as your assisted will prob benefit, say 300, carbs at 800, that's 4400 calories, then 150g fats should see you gain as that's 5750 by my calculations

peanut m&ms are a nice low gi carb source that's easy to eat and throw down your neck! With a good dose of fat from peanuts!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

or reduce cardio if you do that as you won't gain anything unless your in a surplus! And your not, the end!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shape & density.

Bump to 6250, if no change, 6500

Base your diet around eating a lot of white potatoes, red meat, eggs, and drinking lots of whole milk.

Cut back on the amounts of volume, take a more Dorian approach, if you're struggling to grow.

I prefer lots of volume myself and believe, it well develop a physique to it's best potential, but to grow the muscle,

stimulate growth and eat. try not to exceed 15 sets and just focus on eating side of things.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Tren is a pretty shitty bulking drug swap it for deca or npp.

And if you're hitting compound movements for 15 reps then you are not lifting heavy at all do less sets less reps (sets of 8 are nice) and lots more weight save your high reps/volume for any isolation work


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Starz said:


> Great shape & density.
> 
> Bump to 6250, if no change, 6500
> 
> ...


 He's defo in good nick and condition, but I can't help thinking he's one of these who hits each muscle from seven different angles and spends 2hrs a workout 6 days a week and burns s**t loads of calories and probably over trains to some degree...


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> or reduce cardio if you do that as you won't gain anything unless your in a surplus! And your not, the end!


 One there is no need to sound like a dick I'm asking for advice my calories are already sitting between 5000-6000 calories a day so am I hell in a surplus, and as you can see I already stated I felt the solution to the problem was to up my protein to 300g per day but just wanted others opinions as to if that amount of protein is really necessary. Before you sent this message I had already rest my fitnes pal to 6000 calories a day 900g of carbs, 300g of protein and 133g of fat so no need to sound like a smart arse! Yea I am qualified but obviously that doesn't go into performance enhancers and the effects those have on nutrition that's the only reason I was asking for a few other opinions.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> He's defo in good nick and condition, but I can't help thinking he's one of these who hits each muscle from seven different angles and spends 2hrs a workout 6 days a week and burns s**t loads of calories and probably over trains to some degree...


 Thanks man  and I ament tbh man I train for an hour to an hour and a half max a day, the rest of the day I ament doing much I train clients and don't really do any cardio at the minute. I usually only train each muscle twice per week and my split is 3 days on one day off. I would hate to be in the gym for hours my works go something like this, take chest for example.. I'll start bench press as my compound lift doing 2 warm up sets 12-15 repetitions then do 3-4 working sets ranging from 6-12 reps going as heavy as I can for each. Then I'll do 4 working sets similar for incline press. After this for isolations I do flat and incline flies for 3 working sets 10-15 reps and that is me. I stick to classic workouts tbh but I can efinitely say since this off season I have not been any longer than 1.5 hours only have if I've done something like legs or back then like biceps after, but thanks for the compliment it's much appreciated bro


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Tren is a pretty shitty bulking drug swap it for deca or npp.
> 
> And if you're hitting compound movements for 15 reps then you are not lifting heavy at all do less sets less reps (sets of 8 are nice) and lots more weight save your high reps/volume for any isolation work


 Alright man I was gonna swap it for deca but only 7 weeks left and deca wouldn't fully kick in and see results by then and npp f**ks with my skin big time wouldn't touch it again. And sorry man the 12-15 rep sets for my compound lifts are my warm up sets as it's the first exercise I perform my working sets range from 6-10 for compound lifts, for squats I even go for 2-3 reps to try get heavier each week(legs where a lagging part so upped the intensity to try being them up, doing not bad gained 2" on each leg in a month and my squat has went from 140 to 170kg in a month also) only on isolations do I do working sets of 10-15 repetitons


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Craig Smith said:


> One there is no need to sound like a dick I'm asking for advice my calories are already sitting between 5000-6000 calories a day so am I hell in a surplus, and as you can see I already stated I felt the solution to the problem was to up my protein to 300g per day but just wanted others opinions as to if that amount of protein is really necessary. Before you sent this message I had already rest my fitnes pal to 6000 calories a day 900g of carbs, 300g of protein and 133g of fat so no need to sound like a smart arse! Yea I am qualified but obviously that doesn't go into performance enhancers and the effects those have on nutrition that's the only reason I was asking for a few other opinions.


 Simple fact... if your not growing your not in a surplus!! Drugs, training, whatever else all contribute to increasing calorific needs, if your not gaining weight your definitely, 100% not in one hell of a surplus! Your inside your new maintenence calorie range, it may only need 3-500 calories to grow...

you could be in a surplus with 200g of protein and higher fats and as long as you are in a surplus you will grow, the simple fact is your not in a surplus for whatever the reason, higher protein is a little better when enhanced but just increasing your protein wouldn't have done it alone, calories are king

id drop carbs from 900 (if you find that a chore, I know I would!) as that's an insane amount and more than enough to fuel 300lbs and increase good fats, add ev olive oil to shakes is a good way of getting in free good fat calories and doesn't effect the taste even with 50g 450 calories worth in each one if it's a 700ml shaker (fat doesn't make us fat!)

i wasn't being a smart arse, but your first post basically said don't talk to me about the basics I know what I'm on about then your above post shows you forgot some stuff as your not in a surplus regardless of what you think or you WOULD be growing or if in a huge surplus you'd be getting fat, tren will do this if you have a high work ethic already which you do!

the problem you have is Pts are often seen getting clients on here doing stupid stuff or not giving out good advice (half squats for example or take this, that and the other supplement) and you came on giving it the I'm a pt and I just read it and switched off, sorry about that, just remember your basics, what would you tell me if I you were training me and I was doing a good routine with maximal effort and not growing nicely? Eat more, sometimes you have to push to grow, I've never gone over 3500 calories and I'm now at 4300 to grow because I outgrew my bulking cals they jumped up hugely! If I eat 4000 I recomp, sucks! I always said I wanted to be able to eat more... now I can it sucks!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

You look good. Probably better than 99% of the forum.

That's a lot of calories. I don't think it's as simple as kcal in vs kcal out when it comes to things like tren. If your body wants to grow it will grow on tren. I've grown in a deficit. Your weight doesn't have to change much to see visual changes/gains. You even said you are still gaining mass...

How do you space out your meals? Is everything digesting properly? You could always throw in some orals like anadrol and up the tren.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> Alright man I was gonna swap it for deca but only 7 weeks left and deca wouldn't fully kick in and see results by then and npp f**ks with my skin big time wouldn't touch it again. And sorry man the 12-15 rep sets for my compound lifts are my warm up sets as it's the first exercise I perform my working sets range from 6-10 for compound lifts, for squats I even go for 2-3 reps to try get heavier each week(legs where a lagging part so upped the intensity to try being them up, doing not bad gained 2" on each leg in a month and my squat has went from 140 to 170kg in a month also) only on isolations do I do working sets of 10-15 repetitons


 I wouldn't go for triples mate they won't do you much good for size to be honest you want 5 reps minimum in my experience, for a lad of your size a 170kg squat is pretty week to be honest is that a 1rm max or a set of 5 or what?... I really like jordan peters ideas for growing he recommends 2 top sets balls to the wall, he once said something that really stuck with me about if you add say 20kg to your Romanian deadlift 8 rep max over a course of 10 weeks your hamstrings will have no choice but to grow, so i did this and guess what my ham strings where bigger and stronger than ever. And by performing only 2 working sets you can give both of those sets 100% intensity. Dorian had similar ideas, while everyone in the states where chasing the pump doz was banging massive weights with low volume and when he turned up on that olympia stage the difference was night and day


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Swap tren for deca, eat more calories until you find your amount. Although 5k-6k calories are a lot!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Swap tren for deca, eat more calories until you find your amount. Although 5k-6k calories are a lot!


 He's working on 7week timescale so deca is out and npp disagrees with him


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Simple fact... if your not growing your not in a surplus!! Drugs, training, whatever else all contribute to increasing calorific needs, if your not gaining weight your definitely, 100% not in one hell of a surplus! Your inside your new maintenence calorie range, it may only need 3-500 calories to grow...
> 
> you could be in a surplus with 200g of protein and higher fats and as long as you are in a surplus you will grow, the simple fact is your not in a surplus for whatever the reason, higher protein is a little better when enhanced but just increasing your protein wouldn't have done it alone, calories are king
> 
> ...


 By not going over the basics I was referring to tracking my intake, 'most people's first response is that your not fully tracking what you eat so it was to avoid those answers.. as for me not being in a surplus I really don't get how I can't be haha I only train an hour to an hour and. Half a day and on 2 days a week I take a cycling class for 45 minutes, apart from that I'm pretty lazy lol so I don't get how I'm not in a surplus with 5500-6000 calories lol obviously I must not be but I don't get how my metabolism and expenditure are that high


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

iamyou said:


> You look good. Probably better than 99% of the forum.
> 
> That's a lot of calories. I don't think it's as simple as kcal in vs kcal out when it comes to things like tren. If your body wants to grow it will grow on tren. I've grown in a deficit. Your weight doesn't have to change much to see visual changes/gains. You even said you are still gaining mass...
> 
> How do you space out your meals? Is everything digesting properly? You could always throw in some orals like anadrol and up the tren.


 Thanks man and thTs what i was asking for I thought maybe it was tren that was effecting my weight gain.. I don't have a strict plan of when I eat tbh, but the amount I am eating I am eating every 2-2.5 hours and large portions, atleast 30-50g of protein and like 50-100g of carbs per meal have to eat big portions to reach the kind of calories I'm on, the way I was thinking was up my protein to 300g maybe my exercise and lifestyle needs 1.5g of protein per pound of body weight rather than 1g and then just keep upping the food until I keep growing.. because I know my workouts aren't the issue and I get enough rest so all I can put it down to is more food lol


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> He's working on 7week timescale so deca is out and npp disagrees with him


 I am also on eq and have been for atleast 6-8 weeks now, but I've also been told that's is more of a dry lean mass builder to do it comes in smaller amounts which take longer to achieve, in comparison to like deca or dbol that just fill you've out


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Out of interest what the f**k do you eat for 900g of carbs a day as that's a huge amount! I have 100g oats, 40g each honey, sultanas and peanut butter first thing for 1k plus calories but I can't stand tons of pasta and have a curry most dinners from Morrison's for 1k cals, but I don't reckon I could do 4x that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lay out your meals on here for a typical day


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Out of interest what the f**k do you eat for 900g of carbs a day as that's a huge amount! I have 100g oats, 40g each honey, sultanas and peanut butter first thing for 1k plus calories but I can't stand tons of pasta and have a curry most dinners from Morrison's for 1k cals, but I don't reckon I could do 4x that


 Right now I have 2 bowls of oats in the morning with a few slices of bread, about an hour later I'll have a bowl of cereal and then 250g of rice and 100g of chicken. Few hours after that I have another bowl of cereal and 4 chicken wraps 100g of chicken. After that I'll have 2 steak burgers and another 125g of rice with 50g of chicken. Then after my workout I'll usually have a protein brownie with 2-3 bananas as well as a scoop of dextrose in my pre and post workout shake. Then I usually have about 1000-1500 calories left and I just allow myself to eat whatever I want as it's off season, so most nights I'll have what my grand parents make for dinner like a roast dinner, mince and potatoes or some sort of pasta then some crisps, chocolate, gummys and fruit. Now adding in a few egg whites and some whey protein to get my protein up past 300 as I haven't been using and protein shakes or mass gainers yet. Might throw in a mass gainer last few weeks of off season.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> I wouldn't go for triples mate they won't do you much good for size to be honest you want 5 reps minimum in my experience, for a lad of your size a 170kg squat is pretty week to be honest is that a 1rm max or a set of 5 or what?... I really like jordan peters ideas for growing he recommends 2 top sets balls to the wall, he once said something that really stuck with me about if you add say 20kg to your Romanian deadlift 8 rep max over a course of 10 weeks your hamstrings will have no choice but to grow, so i did this and guess what my ham strings where bigger and stronger than ever. And by performing only 2 working sets you can give both of those sets 100% intensity. Dorian had similar ideas, while everyone in the states where chasing the pump doz was banging massive weights with low volume and when he turned up on that olympia stage the difference was night and day


 I only do triples for squats man as it is a main aim to get my squat stronger as well as grow my legs so far 2" grow in a month so can't complain. Yeah 170kg squat isn't great but I've never really trained legs, done them every couple weeks. Avoided them like nothing else. But 4 weeks ago I decided I had to start training them twice every week and get them up to scratch as I won't look good in comp with pin legs. So 170kg after 4 weeks of squatting is not bad in my opinion for my 1 rep max, but at the rate I'm developing I think I'll hit 200-220 shortly.

And I believe in both, I believe it is important to go heavy with low volume and light for a pump, you work different fibres that way.


----------



## Dazhy (Sep 7, 2017)

add winstrol for more synthesis of protein


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you weigh everything? Post up an example daily diet.

What's your full cycle?

Post up example of training day inc cardio. Including reps/sets and weights.

What height/weight are you?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Also list whether rice/meat/whatever values are cooked or uncooked as that makes a huge difference! Mostly use uncooked for everything your cooking anyway as it's way more accurate!! So rice, chicken

rice is particularly awful for cooked weights being off as a few minutes extra equals a good chunk of weight being added

Exceptions being some stuff like burgers I'd just use grilled macros cooked per burger if listed as they will lose a lot of fat during cooking...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Craig Smith said:


> Right now I have 2 bowls of oats in the morning with a few slices of bread, about an hour later I'll have a bowl of cereal and then 250g of rice and 100g of chicken. Few hours after that I have another bowl of cereal and 4 chicken wraps 100g of chicken. After that I'll have 2 steak burgers and another 125g of rice with 50g of chicken. Then after my workout I'll usually have a protein brownie with 2-3 bananas as well as a scoop of dextrose in my pre and post workout shake. Then I usually have about 1000-1500 calories left and I just allow myself to eat whatever I want as it's off season, so most nights I'll have what my grand parents make for dinner like a roast dinner, mince and potatoes or some sort of pasta then some crisps, chocolate, gummys and fruit. Now adding in a few egg whites and some whey protein to get my protein up past 300 as I haven't been using and protein shakes or mass gainers yet. Might throw in a mass gainer last few weeks of off season.


 TBF this looks pretty vague. Without more precise weights and measures you could be 2000 cals out either way imo.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

superdrol said:


> He's working on 7week timescale so deca is out and npp disagrees with him


 7 weeks too short then. Maybe he can add an oral like Anadrol with a low dose of winny to keep the bloat away.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats a lot of cals but the simple answer is probably that you just need to put even more away or be more consistent, like you say some days you dont get 5500kcals so just try and make sure you every day and see of the scales start moving again.

Looking great in the pics though chief hopefully you do well in the comp.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> Do you weigh everything? Post up an example daily diet.
> 
> What's your full cycle?
> 
> ...


 Alright bud if you look above at other comments I've commented about my daily food, my training split and style as well as reps and sets.. my cycle atm is:

test e 750mg per week

Tren e 400mg a week,

EQ 900mg a week

ive been running igf1 at 50mcg a day for about a week now running it for 4 weeks total and I have 6iu of insulin before my workout and 6iu after my workout. I was also using t3 to keep as lean as possible but dropped it last week when I decided I was gonna go all out on eating for the last 7 weeks and no longer care if I get a bit chunky atm just to make sure I hit my goal weight before comp prep at the start of 2018

and yes I weigh everything even on the off season, I am definitely not over estimating what I'm eating, unless my fitness pal that I track it in isn't very inaccurate.. infact if anything I consume more than I track as I dont Really bother putting in if I have a biscuit or 2 or some juice


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> 7 weeks too short then. Maybe he can add an oral like Anadrol with a low dose of winny to keep the bloat away.


 I was on anadrol dude gained 21lbs in 3-4 weeks not long ago a few weeks back but stayed really lean, didn't get much bloat tbh, had to come off them though as I was starting to feel sick and that's when I cut orals out. Might try some injectable dbol


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Thats a lot of cals but the simple answer is probably that you just need to put even more away or be more consistent, like you say some days you dont get 5500kcals so just try and make sure you every day and see of the scales start moving again.
> 
> Looking great in the pics though chief hopefully you do well in the comp.


 Thanks very much bro


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Mingster said:


> TBF this looks pretty vague. Without more precise weights and measures you could be 2000 cals out either way imo.


 That is me just writing it out fast dude, I do weigh everything down to the tee and put it in my food tracking app(my fitness pal) which takes it right down to the gram.. there's nothing I don't weigh I even weigh my cheese haha! And I ament like miscountinf cause the app takes that's out of the equation as it does it for me


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Also list whether rice/meat/whatever values are cooked or uncooked as that makes a huge difference! Mostly use uncooked for everything your cooking anyway as it's way more accurate!! So rice, chicken
> 
> rice is particularly awful for cooked weights being off as a few minutes extra equals a good chunk of weight being added
> 
> Exceptions being some stuff like burgers I'd just use grilled macros cooked per burger if listed as they will lose a lot of fat during cooking...


 I always weight my pasta and rice before cooking, as for meat I do it after as it tends to shrink so I find it best to weigh meat once it is cooked as it will weigh less so if anything I would be putting less in when I'm really having more


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Heavy is relative.

I grow better off of higher reps and breaking down the fibers than I do off of lower reps. To state that it doesn't work is bollocks.

Are you sure you're adding things up right? Are you weighing everything?

I find most who say things like this haven't weighed their food in years. Eyeballing doesn't work or.count.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

hi mate, I see you haven't posted pics of your current Mrs? I feel we will need to see her before we can offer the best advice.

regards

fadi

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> I was on anadrol dude gained 21lbs in 3-4 weeks not long ago a few weeks back but stayed really lean, didn't get much bloat tbh, had to come off them though as I was starting to feel sick and that's when I cut orals out. Might try some injectable dbol


 I see, I can stay on Anadrol twice as long and that's why I don't use superdrol anymore (get sick after 2-3 weeks)

The thing is you don't have much time so even things like equipoise that help the appetite for the extra calories wouldn't be sure that would be quick enough.

Never used Dbol as too many people get bloated with it, although some people loves it so good luck with it.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Heavy is relative.
> 
> I grow better off of higher reps and breaking down the fibers than I do off of lower reps. To state that it doesn't work is bollocks.
> 
> ...


 I never once said that doesn't work? I clearly stated I lift heavy for compounds and do high volume and reps do isoluations I do this for every workouts because I believe low reps high weight and low weight high reps is necessary. As I've stated several time a on this I track everything to the gram and have for 3 and a half years. I weigh all my meals I ament new to this lol.. this is why I said I'm not new at the start to prevent people saying it's due to me not tracking. I track all my meals. Only thing I don't is juice and random little bits of biscuits I had through out the day. But even if I did add them in I would just be on even more calories.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I see, I can stay on Anadrol twice as long and that's why I don't use superdrol anymore (get sick after 2-3 weeks)
> 
> The thing is you don't have much time so even things like equipoise that help the appetite for the extra calories wouldn't be sure that would be quick enough.
> 
> Never used Dbol as too many people get bloated with it, although some people loves it so good luck with it.


 I am on eq man and that's how I'm eating so much I'll just keep upping food I don't find it challenging to be eating 6000 calories a day.. may juSt add in one of those mass gainers soon that'll take it up to 7000 cals or more cause currently I don't use any protein powders/carb shakes apart from my dextrose which is just sugar for workout purposes


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> I am on eq man and that's how I'm eating so much I'll just keep upping food I don't find it challenging to be eating 6000 calories a day.. may juSt add in one of those mass gainers soon that'll take it up to 7000 cals or more cause currently I don't use any protein powders/carb shakes apart from my dextrose which is just sugar for workout purposes


 Maybe up the protein intakes too with some shakes, surely it's easy to down a few shakes for that.

One question came to mind though, if you are eating 6000 calories a day and remaining lean plus not growing anymore aren't you doing too much cardio?

Or maybe you burning too many calories anyway? I remember when I was manager in one of the busiest stores of my company I was running on my feet all the time and although I was very lean I had to eat an insane amount of calories to grow (I have a fast metabolism and so do for sure)


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Maybe up the protein intakes too with some shakes, surely it's easy to down a few shakes for that.
> 
> One question came to mind though, if you are eating 6000 calories a day and remaining lean plus not growing anymore aren't you doing too much cardio?
> 
> Or maybe you burning too many calories anyway? I remember when I was manager in one of the busiest stores of my company I was running on my feet all the time and although I was very lean I had to eat an insane amount of calories to grow (I have a fast metabolism and so do for sure)


 I am I'm upping my protein to 300 and I will get shakes just more that im skint atm lol, and I don't think it's that I do do a few classes a week instructing but apart from that and my hour of training a day I mainly sleep and eat haha! A friend of mine said with the nutrient partitioning of tren could be the reason it could be I'm dropping body fat and gaining leAn mass so the scales aren't really shifting. Don't know how much truth there is in that's but, may I add I am getting stronger also and pumps are getting ridiculous, people keep saying I'm getting a lot bigger but I don't see it. I really just wanted to go all out on food. And see the scales increase fast to hit about 215 so by time I cut for comp I'd hopefully be 195-200lbs but my dream would be to be on stage in April at 200lbs


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> I am I'm upping my protein to 300 and I will get shakes just more that im skint atm lol, and I don't think it's that I do do a few classes a week instructing but apart from that and my hour of training a day I mainly sleep and eat haha! A friend of mine said with the nutrient partitioning of tren could be the reason it could be I'm dropping body fat and gaining leAn mass so the scales aren't really shifting. Don't know how much truth there is in that's but, may I add I am getting stronger also and pumps are getting ridiculous, people keep saying I'm getting a lot bigger but I don't see it. I really just wanted to go all out on food. And see the scales increase fast to hit about 215 so by time I cut for comp I'd hopefully be 195-200lbs but my dream would be to be on stage in April at 200lbs


 That thing about the weight not shifting it happened to me too when I used tren to be honest, I wasn't thinking like growing but then I had more lean muscle mass and less fat and yes people was seeing me huge except from myself.

Try upping the calories and the proteins, good luck and maybe post some pics of the competition once you done.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's not about always the issue with calories . Before jumping onto the increasing calories mantra, i would add digestive enzymes and probiotic drinks in my diet and would change nothing else. Would stay consistent on this approach for 4 weeks and then will see if less calories are the real problem.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Craig Smith said:


> I always weight my pasta and rice before cooking, as for meat I do it after as it tends to shrink so I find it best to weigh meat once it is cooked as it will weigh less so if anything I would be putting less in when I'm really having more


 Meat it does t matter if it shrinks if you use uncooked weight

what macros are you using for chicken for example?

so far you've told us all you know what your doing and it's all correct, but somethings not right so we offer to double check and you just tell us it's right? It may well be but just screen shot mfp and post it, there may be some glaring holes you think are correct but your used to so you don't spot, that's not that hard is it??


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Craig Smith said:


> I never once said that doesn't work? I clearly stated I lift heavy for compounds and do high volume and reps do isoluations I do this for every workouts because I believe low reps high weight and low weight high reps is necessary. As I've stated several time a on this I track everything to the gram and have for 3 and a half years. I weigh all my meals I ament new to this lol.. this is why I said I'm not new at the start to prevent people saying it's due to me not tracking. I track all my meals. Only thing I don't is juice and random little bits of biscuits I had through out the day. But even if I did add them in I would just be on even more calories.


 Instead of getting all defensive try just posting your mfp logs from a week and let us have a look, your the one with the problem, we are trying to solve it... give us a chance, your obviously in good nick so your doing something right, why not just post stuff when asked

also in your diet you say you eat 250g rice and chicken if that's uncooked that's a f**king huge portion of rice!! Really??


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's not about always the issue with calories . Before jumping onto the increasing calories mantra, i would add digestive enzymes and probiotic drinks in my diet and would change nothing else. Would stay consistent on this approach for 4 weeks and then will see if less calories are the real problem.


 He only has seven weeks to bulk, currently I'd say eat more is his only option in reality although he's on pretty damn good nick anyway...


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Craig Smith said:


> *5000-6000k a day and not gaining weight!!*


 Craig, well done on your achievements so far Champ, you're looking solid, and no money in the world can give you that look, only effort can. If you're eating plenty and you're not gaining some fat, yes I said* fat*, then you're eating just enough to maintain that solid look I mentioned above. Now that I've put this bit of info in front of you, I know for a fact that you're wise enough to make the next move (caloric intake wise), in order to rectify this particular situation.

Moving on, to some kick ass catalysts here ...



Craig Smith said:


> for squats I even go for 2-3 reps to try get heavier each week(legs where a lagging part so upped the intensity to try being them up, doing not bad gained 2" on each leg in a month and my squat has went from 140 to 170kg in a month also)


 Craig, you have allowed yourself to be momentarily tricked..., by none other than Craig himself. I believe you may have lost some of your perspectives here mate, and I'd like to see if I can turn your focus onto what may be needed right at this juncture of your training..., needed and not wanted, where needed does not mean, or have to mean enjoyable to the max OK. Let's see what we've got here waiting for us Champion...

You weight 90kg, have been training for 3 years, and your best squat is 170kg. I can use this bit of information against you, or I can use it in your favour. I think I will do both, and hopefully by the end of it, you'd come to appreciate that all this writing that I do, I do it with the sole intention that perchance what I write may be of some value to someone like you (or someone in a similar situation as you ).

OK, "ugly" Fadi here: mate at 90kg, your squat ought to be no less that 225kg x1, and I'm being conservative with you here. It's only 2.5x your own bodyweight. OK, enough with the nastiness, but you can see how I could use such (in my opinion), a shallow and terribly weak argument against you.

Fadi, being real now: mate at 90kg, squatting 170kg is nothing to sneeze at, and it's a very solid weight, one that could really help you achieve some tremendous size on your legs should you wish to swallow some pride ... (and if that wasn't enough), and get smashed for it with nothing but serious muscle agony, not to mention some head-spins (literally speaking)..., yet, with some wheels that others would envy to have, when all is said and done.

Are you ready?

So you've gained some 2" on your legs recently, and you crediting this progress to the high level of intensity you've managed as of late, reaching a serious back squat weight of 170kg, nearly 1.9x/bodyweight. Of course I could very well be wrong here, in the sense that 170kg is not your 1RM, but a weight you can do for 3 reps or so, which means your 1RM would be around the 180kg mark as of right now. In any case, all these numbers won't matter much when you're standing on stage, what matter is how massive and well shaped your tree trunks are on the day.

Now that you've been hitting the low reps, where you've gained some serious strength and have become more efficient, from a neuromuscular stand point, how about we now focus on some serious muscle fatiguing, whereby all your muscle fibers will be targeted, including the hard to reach fast-twitch white muscle fibers? You do that by upping the reps from the low, nervous system dominant, to that which is muscular size/endurance dominant.

In plain English, this means you begin to introduce sets of 20 and 30 repetitions, with the first 10 reps done in a non stop/non- lock-out manner, upon ascending to near-knee locked standing upright position. The aim is not to waste time whilst fatiguing the muscle fibers, and this first 10, would set the stage/prime/activate the whole set by placing your quads/hamstrings/and glutes in a very responsive mode ..., for some serious muscle growth to come your way..., if and when you super-compensate with the real deal and supreme anabolics: *foods!*

Re the nutritional side, I believe you're the expert here, so I won't pretend to know what you know here Sir. The only aspect that I'd share with you re this particular topic, is that please focus more on what you can digest rather than what or how much you're able to ingest. Furthermore and one last point on this topic, is the looking after the *real* you. Not being funny here, but when there's a ratio of 10:1 of micro-organisms to human cells, the boss would get the best of the lion's share here. So how do you feed them to keep them content, in order to serve you instead of wage war against you? My preference food for these trillions of cells that are living inside of you/your microbiome, is bone broth. Please do your research on this most crucial of subjects, and you never know, it might just be the missing link that would catapult you right onto the next level of your muscular development.

Two sets of about/between 20-30 reps, ought to get the job done here with the squats Craig.

I'll leave it here Sir, and hopefully you'll come back in one month time and share the good news with us, that you've added another 2" onto your quads.

Cheers.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Craig, well done on your achievements so far Champ, you're looking solid, and no money in the world can give you that look, only effort can. If you're eating plenty and you're not gaining some fat, yes I said* fat*, then you're eating just enough to maintain that solid look I mentioned above. Now that I've put this bit of info in front of you, I know for a fact that you're wise enough to make the next move (caloric intake wise), in order to rectify this particular situation.
> 
> Moving on, to some kick ass catalysts here ...
> 
> ...


 Alright guys I'm not trying to be a dick or defensive at all so I do apologise. I'll try reply to everyone in this one comment as there was a lot of info lol, I don't know how I show all my log of the week of my fitness pal and taking photos of it all would take up so much haha! I'll send one of the days this week a typical day as for the squat I do understand it isn't a great effort 170kg at 91 somethig kg for training for 3 years. But thing is I haven't really trained legs for 3 years I've only really trained legs the last month, I know terrible of me lol but I was one of those guys that skipped leg day then about a month ago I decided f**k it I want big ass legs haha! I don't just go heavy on leg day, I'll do a set of 60kg for 20 reps, set of 100kg for 10, set of 140kg for 5, set of 160 for 3 then 170 for between 1-3 I only do those low rep sets at the end to try and get used to heavier weight, then I use a different tactic. I go for that 170kg back to 140kg and I can do more reps closer to 8 than 5, then I'll drop to 100kg and do between 10-15 then back to 60kg for 20-30 reps till I burn out. After this all of my leg day is high reps moderate weight. It was just a aim of mine to get a big squat as it was my weakness. I didn't train legs really because I didn't like the feeling of bearing heavy weight down on a squat so just didn't train them( I know that's stupid and now leg day is my favourite ) give me another 5 months so that will be 6 months in total I'll have trained legs and I guarantee my squat will be at atleast 210kg as week 1 I was at 140, week 2 I was at 150, week 3 I was at 160 now week 4 I'm on 170 so it is progressing fast but I know I've got a long way to go

as for the 250g of rice my bad that wasn't rice I had cooked, up until a few days ago I was using the Tilda basmati rice in the packets that are already cooked and you microwave it's 250g a packet, but just changed to other stuff to cook it as it's a lot cheaper.

also thanks very much for the comments about my physique as it's gave me a bit of a boost I didn't even think I'd look good enough to be on stage lol


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Craig Smith said:


> ... give me another 5 months so that will be 6 months in total I'll have trained legs and I guarantee my squat will be at atleast 210kg as week 1 I was at 140, week 2 I was at 150, week 3 I was at 160 now week 4 I'm on 170 so it is progressing fast but I know I've got a long way to go


 OK, I know my message hasn't gotten through to you, or if it did, you've understood the exact opposite of what the massage was intended to convey to you.

210kg you say right! What you're an Olympic weightlifter/Powerlifter all of a *sudden*! I tell you what, and I make no apologies for being serious now mate. You go ahead and get that 210kg of yours, and I'll guarantee you one thing; training legs will be the last thing on your mind. Why is that? Because you won't be able to train them due to injuries, that's why.

Strength gains (and not any measure of strength gains), that come quick due to steroids, will come back to bite you in the ass, and you'd have no one to blame but yourself and of course, your selfish ego. I did not say and I'm not saying that you are selfish, only that your ego is. You seem to want to do the right thing, but you also seem too friggin weak to know when to tell your ego to shut the fu%k up and let you do things in their proper manner, and strength progressing with extreme speed, is *not* the proper way, and being a trainer you ought to know that. I said I was getting serious, remember!

Your strength increases right now are not all due to muscle fiber true strength, as much as they are due to the creation of better leverages..., due to an increase in intracellular fluid/volume/density. I hope that would make it clearer to you as to why you *will* get injured, perhaps not whilst you're smashing it with the weights, but when you do come off your cycle, that's when you'll wish you'd approached your progressive overload in the best way possible, and that best way is gradual, hence the name, (which not many seem to quote properly these days), is *Gradual* Progressive Overload, and not simply progressive overload.

You're welcome to ignore my message above, and I hope you can prove me wrong, but if you don't, it may be a case of prevention better than cure ..., a thing of the past!

The ball is in your court ... make your move wisely.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Fadi said:


> OK, I know my message haven't gotten through to you, or if it did, you've understood the exact opposite of what the massage was intended to convey to you.
> 
> 210kg you say right! What you're an Olympic weightlifter/Powerlifter all of a *sudden*! I tell you what, and I make no apologies for being serious now mate. You go ahead and get that 210kg of yours, and I'll guarantee you one thing; training legs will be the last thing on your mind. Why is that? Because you won't be able to train them due to injuries, that's why.
> 
> ...


 WHy are you getting so annoyed lol? Many people want to get bigger and be strong at the same time? I'm not looking to bloody squat 300kg here I just want to get a 1 rep max of 5 plates each end and be able to do 4 plates each end for full sets. You saying Arnold, Franco, Sergi and other classic bodybuilders the best physiques in the world are wrong ? They all went as heavy as possible on compounds. I wear all the correct supports knee sleeves, belt etc. I got heavy on one exercise and even finish that Main exercise with high reps, low weight for contraction. Then the rest of my workout is moderate weight, higher reps, slower tempo, full control. May I add when doing the compounds it's with strict form not swinging myself about to get the weight up. 220kg for a squat isn't that heavy and I won't be trying to add more weight to that. That will be my one rep which I won't even test often just atm whilst trying to get up to that weight. Once I get that and 180kg for 10 comfortable 180kg is as heavy as I'll go. I wouldn't say that's taking things to far.

just remember most strongmen and power filters go as heavy as they can on each compound atleast 3 times per week! I ament doing anywhere near that's, I'm squatting heavy for 10-15 minutes then changing to a lower weight, higher rep style of training. They lift heavy for hours per session, yes a lot of them are f**ked but also a lot of them are fine. I am only doing a fraction of what they are and for a quarter of the time


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Right glaring hole number one is your chicken breast macros are cooked chicken, not uncooked it's roughly 100g = 102 calories raw weight which will be 65-70g cooked for 102 calories yet you say it's cooked so probably wrong... but it would be right

you also said you measured all rice uncooked and yet you use microwave rice which isn't uncooked (not wrong mind as it's in a pre packed box so should be about right... but why say you weigh rice uncooked??)

bananas do you eat 3-5 depending on size for 355g and generally it's 100 calories for 100g of actual fruit

'4 cups' of fuzzy cola bottles isn't a measurement of weight, eat a packet with x grams in it or weigh them?

your pork chops aren't right by Asda's website - 263 calories per 100g pan fried so if your weighing them uncooked your calories are off

without looking at other bits those stand out and would account for 400-500 calories worth of errors maybe?



Craig Smith said:


> WHy are you getting so annoyed lol? Many people want to get bigger and be strong at the same time? I'm not looking to bloody squat 300kg here I just want to get a 1 rep max of 5 plates each end and be able to do 4 plates each end for full sets. You saying Arnold, Franco, Sergi and other classic bodybuilders the best physiques in the world are wrong ? They all went as heavy as possible on compounds. I wear all the correct supports knee sleeves, belt etc. I got heavy on one exercise and even finish that Main exercise with high reps, low weight for contraction. Then the rest of my workout is moderate weight, higher reps, slower tempo, full control. May I add when doing the compounds it's with strict form not swinging myself about to get the weight up. 220kg for a squat isn't that heavy and I won't be trying to add more weight to that. That will be my one rep which I won't even test often just atm whilst trying to get up to that weight. Once I get that and 180kg for 10 comfortable 180kg is as heavy as I'll go. I wouldn't say that's taking things to far.
> 
> just remember most strongmen and power filters go as heavy as they can on each compound atleast 3 times per week! I ament doing anywhere near that's, I'm squatting heavy for 10-15 minutes then changing to a lower weight, higher rep style of training. They lift heavy for hours per session, yes a lot of them are f**ked but also a lot of them are fine. I am only doing a fraction of what they are and for a quarter of the time


 No he's an ex Olympian weightlifter who knows about squatting and is saying your timescale for adding that weight to your squat is a bit short for the weight you wish to add that's all and you'll most likely end up injured trying to add 40% to your squat in that space of time with gear induced strength and not enough neural and body adaptions

he also asked said in the middle of his message he presumed it wasn't 1 rep max you were speaking of... which you were yet now you speak of 180kg for 10 reps, stick to sets and reps rather than 1rm and sets and reps or surprise surprise people who are trying to help will be getting confused - just trying to help and add the qualifications of fadi with regard to squats


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> I never once said that doesn't work? I clearly stated I lift heavy for compounds and do high volume and reps do isoluations I do this for every workouts because I believe low reps high weight and low weight high reps is necessary. As I've stated several time a on this I track everything to the gram and have for 3 and a half years. I weigh all my meals I ament new to this lol.. this is why I said I'm not new at the start to prevent people saying it's due to me not tracking. I track all my meals. Only thing I don't is juice and random little bits of biscuits I had through out the day. But even if I did add them in I would just be on even more calories.


 I didn't say you did.

Maybe lower the tren and chill the f**k out buddy?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No one is going to increase their squat from 170kg to 220kg in a matter of weeks without seriously leaving themselves open to injury. Slow and steady with deload weeks and % based progression is the tried and tested route to injury free success.

OP no-one here is trying to do anything other than help you so I'm unsure why you need to be so aggressive in your responses? Some of the people advising you have competed at international level and their advice is worth re-reading and given some thought. You did ask for advice after all.

Have a look in here for some great advice for an experienced lifter...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301840-jakes-log/?page=8&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5801435&embedComment=5801435&embedDo=findComment#comment-5801435


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you tried creatine?


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Right glaring hole number one is your chicken breast macros are cooked chicken, not uncooked it's roughly 100g = 102 calories raw weight which will be 65-70g cooked for 102 calories yet you say it's cooked so probably wrong... but it would be right
> 
> you also said you measured all rice uncooked and yet you use microwave rice which isn't uncooked (not wrong mind as it's in a pre packed box so should be about right... but why say you weigh rice uncooked??)
> 
> ...


 I can't weigh chicken uncooked I get it cooked.. as for rice it depends, some brands it says it's to be taking before cooking some are once it's cooked.. the one I take now is when it's cooked I measure it. As for the microwaveable rice that is a once off that I do if I don't have time to cook rice At work for example. As for the cola bottles that 4 cups or whatever is whatnot it says it has in one packet, no one bloody weighs out a sweet or a chocolate bar lol and my bananas I weigh.

As I said for squats yes I am doing my one rep max, but I am also doing 6 sets of squats for more reps too. I start at 60 and do 15-20 I go to 100kg and do 8-10 reps then I go to 140kg for 5 reps then I just do 1 of 160 atm then 1 of 170 then 1 of 180(failed my first attempt last night) then I lower it back to 140kg do 4-5 back to 100 for 10-15 then back to 60 for as many as I can. I don't see the issue of trying for a 1 repmax as I am still getting in the volume side of things through all of my total sets and reps. I ament doing the rest of my workout half arsed due to lack of energy. Jeez last night I done all the sets stated for squats then moved onto the safety bar squAt machine doing 7 sets going from 1 plate each end to 7 plates each end for higher reps, hen 1 legged leg press for 3 sets light weight of 15-20 reps then 6 sets of leg extensions light weight 15-20 reps and then moves into hammies. SO I ament getting the lack of volume and lower weight to focus on growth and a pump. As I stated plenty of pros do the same it isn't wrong to wanna lift as much as possible along side growing mass as long as you don't sacrifice the intensity and volume for heavy weight.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> I didn't say you did.
> 
> Maybe lower the tren and chill the f**k out buddy?


 Never once got angry mate what gave that away never used any vocab as if I did maybe you just need to not be as much of a ****************


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Mingster said:


> No one is going to increase their squat from 170kg to 220kg in a matter of weeks without seriously leaving themselves open to injury. Slow and steady with deload weeks and % based progression is the tried and tested route to injury free success.
> 
> OP no-one here is trying to do anything other than help you so I'm unsure why you need to be so aggressive in your responses? Some of the people advising you have competed at international level and their advice is worth re-reading and given some thought. You did ask for advice after all.
> 
> ...


 I haven't once got aggressive haha, a bit sarcastic yeah, from the fact I've already stated I weigh my food and I track it 100% those same comments aren't helpful. And I didn't say I would get my squat from 170kg to 220kg in weeks? 5 weeks ago I could only do 140kg and my aim was to hit 180kg by this time next year lol, 220kg is my overall goal. Not in a few weeks, I've only moved up weight when the previous weight has felt easy I haven't been forcing myself to do more and risk injury, 220kg will probably not happen for years lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Calling people dicks and sensitive little bitches could be deemed aggressive. Or just childish. Take your pick. So please debate in a civil manner.

All I'm saying is that your are disregarding advice from international level lifters that you would be paying good money for at a seminar.

I've been lifting 35 years now and if I'm still learning so is everyone else. Fadi would get you to your target lifts far more efficiently than you will yourself. Just read some of the suggestions with an open mind. Constructive criticism is a good thing, not a negative.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Craig Smith said:


> So 170kg after 4 weeks of squatting is not bad in my opinion for my 1 rep max, but at the rate I'm developing I think I'll hit 200-220 shortly.


 So you didn't say this which is a bit different to maybe by this time next year? Just quit the exaggeration, your last statement was far more accurate unless your talking about weights for reps and then throwing in one rep max s**t

as for going for one rep maxes, that's a one way trip to the hospital, just use an online calculator... ego has no place in body building and your just feeding yours with no regard to health! No pros I know of do one rep maxes regularly, even fully fledged power lifters don't, if you think they do your otherwise mistaken bud... but hey you know better than an Olympic weight lifter and several powerlifters! You know if your getting stronger even doing 3x10, if you can't work that out I'm at a loss

look no one is saying your doing it wrong as your in good nick, but why risk injury but doing one rep maxes, that's just plain dumb

who are these body builders that do 1 rep max efforts most sessions?? Point them out to me if you would... because I don't think you can, I think that's just you feeding your ego if I'm honest bud


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> Never once got angry mate what gave that away never used any vocab as if I did maybe you just need to not be as much of a ****************


 Every post.

Including this one.

So good luck with that.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> just remember most strongmen and power filters go as heavy as they can on each compound atleast 3 times per week! I ament doing anywhere near that's, I'm squatting heavy for 10-15 minutes then changing to a lower weight, higher rep style of training. They lift heavy for hours per session, yes a lot of them are f**ked but also a lot of them are fine. I am only doing a fraction of what they are and for a quarter of the time


 No we don't we build up to top strength over weeks of programming and if the compounds are hit 3 times a week which would be the most times they would be done they wouldn't be heavy sessions, and not alot spend hours on end in the gym. working up to a top triple every time you squat will most likely end up with you getting injured especially as your squat form is most likely not very good as you said you hardly done them before


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mingster said:


> No one is going to increase their squat from 170kg to 220kg in a matter of weeks without seriously leaving themselves open to injury. Slow and steady with deload weeks and % based progression is the tried and tested route to injury free success.
> 
> OP no-one here is trying to do anything other than help you so I'm unsure why you need to be so aggressive in your responses? Some of the people advising you have competed at international level and their advice is worth re-reading and given some thought. You did ask for advice after all.
> 
> ...


 @Mingster I'm flattered


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

What's your full cycle? I am curious about it


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Robert S said:


> What's your full cycle? I am curious about it


 Listed in this thread and the one I linked too


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Every post.
> 
> Including this one.
> 
> So good luck with that.


 Don't see it mate lol not used !!!! Or haven't even swore a lot lol. Yes I have been getting sarcastic at times because I stated at the beginning I track all my food so people saying " you aren't tracking right " is a pile of bull and it's proven that was all bull as I stated I thought increasing my protein was what I had to do, I done that and I'm now gaining at a fast rate again. I've always tracked and always seen results apart from this time. But as I write this after upping my protein like I suggested I've gained 2 poudnds this week. Don't know if maybe down south youse type in a completely different manor than us in Scotland but I can assure you apart from my last comment to you I have been anything but aggressive lol, I'm bluntly spoken that's the way I am doesn't mean it's out of aggression lol


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> No we don't we build up to top strength over weeks of programming and if the compounds are hit 3 times a week which would be the most times they would be done they wouldn't be heavy sessions, and not alot spend hours on end in the gym. working up to a top triple every time you squat will most likely end up with you getting injured especially as your squat form is most likely not very good as you said you hardly done them before


 I only squat twice a week, sometimes only twice every 5 days, I spend 10 mins going heavy that's it then the rest of my workout is contraction work, as for a strength program I ament looking to be really strong or be in that realm of training right now I just add a bit of heavy work in the way old school lifters do they go heavy on there compound then light on isolations, only difference is they stop at 6 reps I do 2 extra sets one of 3 reps and 1 of 1. My main aim is to gain size just gaining some strength along the way so I wouldn't bother about a strength program tbh. And not being big headed but my squat is far from bad form lol, I'll show you a video think it's of 170kg yes I go ass to grass and some will say that's bad form as your not meant to come all the way down and all that jazz but I keep my back straight and I make the correct movements I don't have off form my forms perfectly fine.

View attachment 974C8BAC-E945-417C-8612-4AA8F6B9C163.MOV


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Robert S said:


> What's your full cycle? I am curious about it


 Alright buddy it's listed up there but for quickness for yourself I'm on

800mg of test

400mg of tren

900mg of eq

6iu of insulin before and after training and 50mcg a day of igf1 for 4 weeks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Craig Smith said:


> Alright buddy it's listed up there but for quickness for yourself I'm on
> 
> 800mg of test
> 
> ...


 tbh mate, its pretty obvious what the problem is here, you need to up the fvcking tren and all will be well.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> So you didn't say this which is a bit different to maybe by this time next year? Just quit the exaggeration, your last statement was far more accurate unless your talking about weights for reps and then throwing in one rep max s**t
> 
> as for going for one rep maxes, that's a one way trip to the hospital, just use an online calculator... ego has no place in body building and your just feeding yours with no regard to health! No pros I know of do one rep maxes regularly, even fully fledged power lifters don't, if you think they do your otherwise mistaken bud... but hey you know better than an Olympic weight lifter and several powerlifters! You know if your getting stronger even doing 3x10, if you can't work that out I'm at a loss
> 
> ...


 Wow and people keep saying I've been a c**t on this yet youse have constant digs and are being nice haha! Jesus. Shortly isn't stating an exact time it's bodybuilding takes years for something to happen. In the next year that is short term to me. Also I never once said I do 1rm every session where youse getting all this s**t from? I think youse are picking up selective parts of info and running with it. I don't do 1rm for bench, I don't do it for deadlifts. I only do it for squats! 2 times a week for 1 set then the rest of the sets are normal sets lol, I do it for squats not to feed my ego lol I do it. Because it was my worst lift and I wanted to get stronger legs lol. If it was to "feed my ego" like the s**t your stating id do it for all my compounds. Do I ? No I don't. God I'm the guy in the gym that could shoulder press the 50kg dumbbells but opt to lift between the 26-40kg dumbbells t o focus more on control, reps and tearing down muscle fibres lol. I'm far from a ego lifter, nothing wrong with focusing on strength for one exercise on a lagging body part to try and make it a strong point. And what do you think Ronnie Colman and all other bodybuilders got to really heavy weight by just walking up to say 220 for the first time and banging out 8 reps! f**k off they woulda began with one and increased it by a rep if possible each week don't be so daft.


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Calling people dicks and sensitive little bitches could be deemed aggressive. Or just childish. Take your pick. So please debate in a civil manner.
> 
> All I'm saying is that your are disregarding advice from international level lifters that you would be paying good money for at a seminar.
> 
> I've been lifting 35 years now and if I'm still learning so is everyone else. Fadi would get you to your target lifts far more efficiently than you will yourself. Just read some of the suggestions with an open mind. Constructive criticism is a good thing, not a negative.


 Never once called any a dick or sensitive until people were stating I was being aggressive when I hadn't even said anything to be aggressive at that point haha! So can. Use that one I know I was being aggressive at that one may as well when I'm noot people are saying I am so no matter what I say or how I say it I'll get those responses lol. One I'm not disregarding advice the not tracking right thing is just a pile of bollocks and what I aimed to avoid from work go with my first statement. Second of all my squat or what I lift has f**k all to do with the topic at hand Haha! And third your saying about disregarding advice, I followed my own advice upped protein and I'm gaining again simple. So I was right lol 2lbs on the scale over the last week isn't lying lol. And yeah constructive criticism is a good thing but not when the comments are irrelevant. I stated I track all my s**t so no need for all those comments I track everything myself and I've had to show clients on how to track all their s**t I know how that's done haha as for the squatting advice I didn't even ask for that that wasn't what I was aiming at it was about weight gain. So yeah sorry if it's frustrating that youse are talking about irrelevant shite. That's like me saying I need help decorating a kitchen then someone going on about how my living room should be haha I don't give a f**k I wanted real answers to the question at hand not just your not tracking right pish. Well clearly I am if all it took was protein increase and I'm back at it again.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> I only squat twice a week, sometimes only twice every 5 days, I spend 10 mins going heavy that's it then the rest of my workout is contraction work, as for a strength program I ament looking to be really strong or be in that realm of training right now I just add a bit of heavy work in the way old school lifters do they go heavy on there compound then light on isolations, only difference is they stop at 6 reps I do 2 extra sets one of 3 reps and 1 of 1. My main aim is to gain size just gaining some strength along the way so I wouldn't bother about a strength program tbh. And not being big headed but my squat is far from bad form lol, I'll show you a video think it's of 170kg yes I go ass to grass and some will say that's bad form as your not meant to come all the way down and all that jazz but I keep my back straight and I make the correct movements I don't have off form my forms perfectly fine.
> 
> View attachment 147472


 Lol your squat sucks balls im not going to bother you anymore have fun


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lol your squat sucks balls im not going to bother you anymore have fun


 Don't really care about someone's opinion whose a fat f**k tbh haha! Been squatting for 5 weeks as I just stated obviously it's gonna be far from perfect lol, but form isn't dangerous.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> Don't really care about someone's opinion whose a fat f**k tbh haha!


 That's cool because I don't think much of people who take 2 grams of grams and are weak as piss


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> That's cool because I don't think much of people who take 2 grams and are weak as piss


 Haha weak? I started squatting 5 weeks ago haah! It's my weakest lift! And tbh from the numbers logged in your journal or for what you look bodyweifhr wise doesnt look like your lifts are that significant in comparison to your body weight. As I said my main aim is to gain size not strength, I'm in good shape with a decent physique after only training for 3 years which only a year and a bit hasn't been natural so tbh I don't reallt care if you think I'm weak I'll go about loooking decent whilst you convince yourself your as fat as you are down to "powerlifting" when really you just can't put down the fork


----------



## Craig Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Done with this conversation anyway the main topic was why has my weight gain stallled and all youse have started different topics throughout haha! And I am gaining size again so all good, last thing that I find with most powerlifters is actually compare the weight your lifting to your body weight. Because the lifts you've wrote in your journal are definitely on the weaker side for your size. Lot of powerlifters think a lift is amazing, yeah it would be if you were a normal sized person but when your heavy as f**k you should be lifting more. Bye


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> Haha weak? I started squatting 5 weeks ago haah! It's my weakest lift! And tbh from the numbers logged in your journal or for what you look bodyweifhr wise doesnt look like your lifts are that significant in comparison to your body weight. As I said my main aim is to gain size not strength, I'm in good shape with a decent physique after only training for 3 years which only a year and a bit hasn't been natural so tbh I don't reallt care if you think I'm weak I'll go about loooking decent whilst you convince yourself your as fat as you are down to "powerlifting" when really you just can't put down the fork


 Iv benched double bodyweight, my squat is just under triple bodyweight and deadlift is over 2.5 bodyweight all this on less than a gram of gear. I had a bigger squat than you in my first year in the gym as a natty, you squat 10kg more than a 10 stone girl that trains at my gym. And yes I'm fat because being shredded isn't going to add to my total.

I weigh the same as you btw


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Iv benched double bodyweight, my squat is just under triple bodyweight and deadlift is over 2.5 bodyweight all this on less than a gram of gear. I had a bigger squat than you in my first year in the gym as a natty, you squat 10kg more than a 10 stone girl that trains at my gym. And yes I'm fat because being shredded isn't going to add to my total.
> 
> I weigh the same as you btw


 pfff natty, you've been hammering the creatine mate. cheater.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Craig Smith said:


> Don't see it mate lol not used !!!! Or haven't even swore a lot lol. Yes I have been getting sarcastic at times because I stated at the beginning I track all my food so people saying " you aren't tracking right " is a pile of bull and it's proven that was all bull as I stated I thought increasing my protein was what I had to do, I done that and I'm now gaining at a fast rate again. I've always tracked and always seen results apart from this time. But as I write this after upping my protein like I suggested I've gained 2 poudnds this week. Don't know if maybe down south youse type in a completely different manor than us in Scotland but I can assure you apart from my last comment to you I have been anything but aggressive lol, I'm bluntly spoken that's the way I am doesn't mean it's out of aggression lol


 I'm from Glasgow.

You're a moody c**t.

That simple.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

And if your goal is size not strength why are you chasing strength?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Craig Smith said:


> I know it's only been a week


 /thread


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> And if your goal is size not strength why are you chasing strength?


 And risking injury also as we've pointed out, but op knows best


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Thread has died then?

Or OP has!


----------



## StretchyBell (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forums mate. You are in good hands there's plently of advise here and knowledgeable people who can help out.

Stay motivated


----------

